# BF ET200L über Repeater



## Kojote (3 September 2004)

Hi

Ich habe bei einem bestehenden Profisbus-DP Netz einen Repeater zwischengeschaltet. Dieses Profibusnetz läuft auch einwandfrei.
Aber: Der an der anschlusstelle (A2 und B2) angeschlossende Slave 
ET200L zeigt mir einen Busfehler an   
Abschlusswiderstände sind alle richtig geschaltet
(A2`, B2` on     sowie am Profibusstecker des ET200L on)

Ich hoffe ich habe alles verständlich erklärt......


P.S. der ET200L ist der einzige Teilnehmer am Bus A2,B2
geht das nicht? 

Danke

Kojote


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (3 September 2004)

Ist er denn auch einer CPU zugewiesen und die CPU geladen ??
Wenn ja, was sagt die Diagnose der CPU ?


----------



## Kojote (3 September 2004)

Er ist der CPU des bestehenden Netzes zugewiesen..

UND: im neuen Bus ist nur der ET200L als Bussegment und keine CPU


----------



## Kojote (3 September 2004)

ach ja:   

muß der Repeater und der ET200L vieleicht über die selbe 24V
Versorgung angeschlossen werden?


----------



## plc_tippser (3 September 2004)

Bei den PB-Steckern gibt es ein Klemmenpaar für die Zuleitung und ein Klemmenpaar für die weiterführende Leitung. 
Kontrolliere, ob du das Kabel richtig aufgelegt hast, ansonsten wird durch das Zuschalten des Endwiderstands die abgehende Leitung gekappt.

pt


----------



## Kojote (3 September 2004)

Ok...
Das kann ich ja alles kontrollieren   

Wichtig wäre nur zu wissen (bevor ich mir den Wolf such)
ob das Netz grundsätzlich so funktionieren müsste    :!: 



Danke für die Antworten


----------



## plc_tippser (3 September 2004)

Ich hatte mal einen Repeater, der wurde von unserer Anlage auch Spg-versorgt. Hinter dem Rep. war lediglich noch ein ET200s Slave. Das der Repeater dazwischen gekommen war, hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt.

pt


----------



## Kojote (3 September 2004)

Ok gut zu wissen...Danke

Aber den Fehler habe ich noch nicht gefunden...
Hardware ist OK und CPU-Konfig. ist auch OK

Vieleicht liegt es ja daran das der Repeater sowie die ET200L
nicht an der selben spg.versorgung angeschlossen sind wie
der Rest der Anlage.... :? 


Werde das mal testen.....


----------



## plc_tippser (3 September 2004)

Hast Du mal ohne Repeater versucht? Ob die ET überhaupt läuft?

Was ist mit der PB-Diagnose?

pt


----------



## Balou (3 September 2004)

Mahlzeit 

Nur so aus dem Kopf

Wenn du den Siemens Standart Repeater hast (kein Diagnose Repeater) und du die beiden Unteren Ausgänge 2 belegt hast dann muss der Wiederstandschalter für A2 B2 in Off Stellung sein da sonst die Buchse A2' und B2' abgeklemmt sind.

MfG Balou


----------



## smoe (3 September 2004)

Am unteren Segment ist nur ein Teilnehmer (unser ET200L) Das Kabel zum ET200L geht ab von A2, B2. An A2', B2' ist nichts dran, also Abschlusswiederstand für unteres Segment auf ON.
Mögliche Fehler:
Adern im Buskabel vertauscht, Adressschalter am ET200L kontrollieren ob sie nicht zwischen den Rasten stehen. (Adressen werden vom ET200L nur beim Netz-ein übernommen) , Der Schalter in der Mitte des Repeaters muss ein sein (trennt die zwei Segmente).

An der Spg Versorgung liegt es sicher nicht.

Wenn das nicht hilft die ET am oberen Segment mal probeweise anklemmen.

smoe


----------



## Balou (4 September 2004)

Moin

Versuch mal mit dem PG auf der Repeater-Buchse die Erreichbaren Teilnehmer zu finden. Die Buchse gehört zum unteren (Verstärkten) Segment.

Wie smoe schon gesagt hat evtl die Adern verdreht oder ein Klemmproblem im Repeater. Wenn die Adern nicht sauber nach Maßbild abesetzt sind ist nicht Erkennbar ob sie kontakt haben oder nicht.

Beim Thema Spg Versorgung bin ich mir aber net sicher ob der Bus nicht doch ein Problem hat wenn die Wiederstände zwar mit 24V gespeist werden diese 24V aber nicht Potentialgleich zu den 24V der ET200L liegen.

MfG Balou


----------



## Kojote (4 September 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich werde mal alle möglichen fehlerquellen am Montag durchgehen
und das Ergebnis hier posten....


----------



## Kojote (6 September 2004)

Ja ja.......  

Es lag an der Profibusadresse
d.h. ich habe nach der Adress einstellung am ET200L
die Spg.versorgung nicht nochmal neu gestartet    


Dummer Fehler   :? 

Außerdem hat sich herausgestellt ,das der Repeater nicht an der selben
Spg.versorgung betrieben werden muß wie das Profibus Netz


Danke für die Antworten


MfG

Kojote


----------

